# New girl from Mississippi



## Fast Ed (Jul 9, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## PArcheryhunter (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

JCYoung.


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

Welcome to AT! Enjoy the site!


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

Welcome to ArcheryTalk!:darkbeer:


----------



## Stanford (Jul 8, 2007)

Welcome to archery talk, what part of MS are you from.


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

WELCOME! I hunted in Batesville once.


----------



## ChipShot88 (Jan 13, 2011)

Welcome! Hope you enjoy this crazy farm, lol! JK Lots of good people and good knowledge!
So what you shootin anyways ?


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## bftfive0 (Jul 5, 2010)

welcome


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## JCYoung (Jul 25, 2011)

Stanford said:


> Welcome to archery talk, what part of MS are you from.


Clinton area



> ChipShot88
> Welcome! Hope you enjoy this crazy farm, lol! JK Lots of good people and good knowledge!
> So what you shootin anyways ?


Mission by Matthews Craze


----------



## daisyduke (May 18, 2011)

Welcome!!


----------



## ryan1127 (Feb 22, 2011)

welcome 2 AT


----------



## solocam84 (Feb 14, 2010)

welcome jc, you should stop by the ms bowhunters thread an say hi, alot of great people an info about huntn ms over there


----------



## treetop assasin (Jul 20, 2011)

Welcome to the site. I love to do me some hunting down in Wilkinson county! Ms. has some great deer!


----------



## arrow flinger (Aug 3, 2007)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## commander 318 (Feb 13, 2011)

hey welcome to archery talk. im from macon, ms


----------

